# What to do w/mango/ginger chutney..



## jpinmaryland

I picked some of this up at Trader Joes thinking I can put it in something but just exactly what? I know I can put it on crackers and it eat it just like that but I wonder if there is some sort of curry dish I can put it in or something that vaguely resembles indian..?


----------



## radhuni

Is it a mango chutney or ginger chutney? Or it is a chutney of a aam-ada (a ginger like root having aroma of unripe mango. It is called aam ada in Bengali & manga inji in South India)?


----------



## radhuni

The scientific name of aam ada is _Curcuma mangga._


----------



## GB

I use it on chicken.


----------



## jpinmaryland

It appears to be a chutney having both pieces of mango and smaller bits of ginger. The ingredients list: mango first and ginger 7th, in between is sugar, red bell pepper, raisins, water, and red wine vinegar. On the label it says "Made with classic mango ginger and aromatic spices.."


----------



## miniman

You can make a chicken casserole with it. I would not put it in a curry but you could have it as a side dish. I also love spicy chutneys in sandwiches with meat.


----------



## Laury

I love that chutney and use it in the following recipe, among others.

Chicken Curry (Serves 8)

4 whole bone-in chicken breasts (about 3.25 lbs) split
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 can (13.75 oz) chicken broth

CURRY SAUCE

3 TB. Butter or margarine
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 cup chopped onion
2-3 teaspoons curry powder (your choice medium to hot)
1 cup chopped pared apple
1/4 cup unsifted all purpose flour
1/2 tsp. ground cardamom (don't leave this out!)
1 tsp. ground ginger
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp pepper2 tsp. grated lime peel
2 TB. lime juice
1/4 c. Major Gray mango chutney, chopped

Skin the chicken and wipe dry.  Brown chicken, a few pieces at a time, in 1/4 cup hot butter,
about 5 minutes each side.

Return all chicken to the skillet, add the chicken broth and bring to a boil.  Reduce heat
and simmer, covered for 20 minutes, or until tender.

Remove chicken pieces and keep warm.  Measure the liquid in the skillet, add water to 
make 3 cups and set aside.

Make the sauce.  Put the 3 TB. butter in the skillet and heat.  Add garlic, onion, curry powder and apple
and saute until onion is tender.

Remove from heat and stir in flour, cardamom, ginger, salt and pepper.  Mix well.

Gradually stir in reserved liquid, lime peel and lime juice.

Bring to a boil, stirring.  Reduce heat and simmer covered for about 20 minutes,
stirring once in a while.

Add back the cooked chicken and chutney and heat just to boiling.

Serve with basmati or saffron rice and curry accompaniments.

Curry Accompaniments to set on the
table for sprinkling on the chicken dish.  They add
a lot of different and interesting flavors to the curry.

Chopped bananas, dipped in lemon juice
Mango Ginger Chutney
Whole salted peanuts
Flaked Coconut
Yogurt
Sliced Green onions
chopped cucumber
Raisins
Chopped tomatoes
Pineapple chunks


----------



## radhuni

You can also use mix it with lentil soup.


----------



## shortchef

It's also one of those things you can put over a block of cream cheese, or mix it with the cheese, to spread on crackers. I like it with chicken, fish, even a 'burger.  Good on a turkey sandwich, too. I make my own peach-ginger chutney.


----------



## jpinmaryland

I think I will try that chicken recipe we have lots of chicken laying around..


----------



## Yakuta

Hi jp, you can actually make some fritters (if you have access to chickpea flour) add spices to it and fry it (look up a pakoda recipe).  You can use chutney as a dipping sauce. 

You can also make chicken tikka.  Just marinate chicken in spices and yogrut and then grill or roast in the oven.  Serve it with the chutney and some sliced onions. 

Most of the chutneys we use are used for dunking or as an accompainement to dal and rice.


----------



## kitchenelf

I add chutney, chopped mandarin oranges, and toasted almond slivers to my chicken salad when I want to phoo phoo it up.  It's a little rich for a whole sandwich but in a small choux pastry puff it's perfect...or little open-faced sandwiches, or crackers too.


----------



## Arwen

Laury said:


> I love that chutney and use it in the following recipe, among others.
> 
> Chicken Curry (Serves 8)
> 
> 4 whole bone-in chicken breasts (about 3.25 lbs) split
> 1/4 cup butter or margarine
> 1 can (13.75 oz) chicken broth
> 
> CURRY SAUCE
> 
> 3 TB. Butter or margarine
> 1 clove garlic, crushed
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 2-3 teaspoons curry powder (your choice medium to hot)
> 1 cup chopped pared apple
> 1/4 cup unsifted all purpose flour
> 1/2 tsp. ground cardamom (don't leave this out!)
> 1 tsp. ground ginger
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/4 tsp pepper2 tsp. grated lime peel
> 2 TB. lime juice
> 1/4 c. Major Gray mango chutney, chopped
> 
> Skin the chicken and wipe dry.  Brown chicken, a few pieces at a time, in 1/4 cup hot butter,
> about 5 minutes each side.
> 
> Return all chicken to the skillet, add the chicken broth and bring to a boil.  Reduce heat
> and simmer, covered for 20 minutes, or until tender.
> 
> Remove chicken pieces and keep warm.  Measure the liquid in the skillet, add water to
> make 3 cups and set aside.
> 
> Make the sauce.  Put the 3 TB. butter in the skillet and heat.  Add garlic, onion, curry powder and apple
> and saute until onion is tender.
> 
> Remove from heat and stir in flour, cardamom, ginger, salt and pepper.  Mix well.
> 
> Gradually stir in reserved liquid, lime peel and lime juice.
> 
> Bring to a boil, stirring.  Reduce heat and simmer covered for about 20 minutes,
> stirring once in a while.
> 
> Add back the cooked chicken and chutney and heat just to boiling.
> 
> Serve with basmati or saffron rice and curry accompaniments.
> 
> Curry Accompaniments to set on the
> table for sprinkling on the chicken dish.  They add
> a lot of different and interesting flavors to the curry.
> 
> Chopped bananas, dipped in lemon juice
> Mango Ginger Chutney
> Whole salted peanuts
> Flaked Coconut
> Yogurt
> Sliced Green onions
> chopped cucumber
> Raisins
> Chopped tomatoes
> Pineapple chunks



ohhh!!thanks  a lot  for  this  tasty  recipe!!I'll  try  it !!


----------

